# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  westin paris

## LindaP

Hi all, we are in the early stages of planning for next spring, our 30th anniversary trip. We just got tickets on Air France to Paris and on to Naples. We'll spend some time on the Amalfi, Capri.....then on the way back, 3 nights in Paris(never been).  Has anyone stayed at the Westin? We stayed at the Westin in Rome, and it was great.  Thanks for any input/suggestions.   LindaP

----------


## GayleR

I think the way to choose a hotel in Paris should be based on whether you prefer the Right or Left Bank which have a very different feel from each other, as well as the types of things you plan on doing and where they're located. Also worth taking into consideration is whether you enjoy staying in a larger, chain-type hotel or enjoy a smaller, quieter family run hotel which may offer more charm and French authenticity.

The Westin Paris is a very pretty "grande dame" hotel (438 rooms) centrally located in the 1st arrondisement and quite close  to many of the tourist attractions. It is large and right on a main street. 

If you have any Paris questions, feel free to PM me. Happy Paris planning.

----------


## infi

I agree with GayleR. It's a personal choice but the chains tend to be a little too impersonal and rote for me. Paris has some wonderful boutique hotels which tend to give you more flavor of the city. Small rooms sure but that is more of the authentic Paris experience. I am sure the regulars here can give you referrals and also doing some web searches will keep you busy and may get you a little excited about your trip to what has to be in the top 10 cities in the world to visit.  
I prefer the left bank but to each their own....

Stuart

----------


## griegle1

just returned from paris.  The other posters have it right.  Choose left or right bank and go from there.  The Westin is in a very touristy area near the Louvre.  We prefer the left bank.  Alot of the same retailers there you see in St. Barths. Tripadvisor is a pretty good source of objective feedback.  Paris is an amazing city.

----------


## nnoska

hi linda, the boys say hi to, Lib T just stayed there pm her, isaw it in feb., looks great it is in the middle of alot and you can walk or take the metro anywhere, sounds like a great trip enjoy!!! regards erik and family
if you would consider an apt. look at parisperfect.com for great upscale apts in the 7th arrond.

----------

